# Having Problems Playing Theme Park World On XP SP2, Please Help!!!



## gamingguru (Sep 15, 2007)

Hiya Every-one

I love play older games I currently can't get enough of playing Theme Park world. I've just recently brought a AMD Athlon 64X2 Dual core 38oo+ 2.01Ghz processor 1.0Gb ram and it's got a ASUS X1050 256MB video card. The main problem I'm having currently is when I double click on the icon on the desktop I get a error message something along the lines of this Windows cannot run this program tp.icd. What is going on?

Please help me get back to playing this game

Your help would be great-ful

Yours Sincerly

gamingguru:sigh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## gamingguru (Sep 15, 2007)

Hiya

I've Tried everything you've suggested I've got the latest Direct X even though Theme Park World doesn't need it etc. I'll try downloading the latest patch but I don't think it will work.

Yours Sincerly

gamingguru


----------



## gamingguru (Sep 15, 2007)

Hiya

I've just installed the latest patch, looking on the internet I've download a no-cd excutable something to do with safe-disk. The problem is I don't know how to install it. 

Please help

gaming guru


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i will be more than glad to continue helping with your problem,however i wont help with a no-cd crack that violates the rules here.


----------



## gamingguru (Sep 15, 2007)

Hiya 

That's cool, what else can I do then. I'm able to play other games like raven shield,Duke Nukem: Atomic Edition,games that are old like that.

Yours Sincerly

gamingguru


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

for your video card try the omega drivers,also be sure you have the amd dual core optimizer installed.


----------



## gamingguru (Sep 15, 2007)

Hiya 

I have the omega driver's installed installed the other thing as well. double clicked on the icon on the desktop and this error message came up: TP.ICD needs to close sorry for the inconvenience. This ICD file has something to do with the Safe-disk coding the the disk has so people can't copy it.

Yours Sincerly

gamingguru


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if the copyright protection is having a problem i would reinstall it.be sure to delete the files for the game.turn off as many running processes as possible for the reinstall.


----------

